# Help! Towing Question



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I am in the middle of working out a deal for the 2004 Keystone Outback 21RS.

My question is will I have enought truck to tow it with?








I drive a 2001 Ford F-150 Supercrew with a 4.6L V-8 engine.
Will I be OK or am I pushing it?

Thanks gang!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

SuperCab/Super Crew 4x4 w/automatic transmission

Engine/gears/rims/GCWR/Max trailer weight
4.6L 3.31 (16) (10500) (5600)
4.6L 3.55 (16) (11500) (6600)
4.6L 3.55 (17) (11000) (6100)

SuperCab/Super Crew 4x2 w/automatic transmission

Engine/gears/GCWR/Max trailer weight
4.2L 3.55 (10000) (5500)
4.6L 3.08 (10000) (2000)
4.6L 3.31 (10500) (5900)
4.6L 3.55 (11500) (6900)

This is from my 2003 manual, I would check your owners manual to verify the numbers.

I tow a 28BHS with my 2003 Supercrew 5.4L, 3.73LS and I am maxed out.

What gears do you have? 4x4 or 4x2? Do you know your truck weight?

Kevin


----------



## P.Estes (Oct 26, 2004)

Calicamper,
I would say you would be fine with the setup you have. You might not be marching up those mountain hills, but you won't being slow either. Suggestion..Why dont you do a demo pull with the trailer. Hook it up and go find a Hill, highway merging, etc and see how you like it.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

The 4.6L in my old Expy was taxed pulling the 21RS, but that was with some really shallow gears.

The engine ran good, don't get me wrong. But that 3.31 rear would not let you tow above about 50mph. The Navigator has the3.73:1 gears. Much nicer.

Check out Bob's Travel Center for the 01 weight guide:

http://www.bobstravelcenter.com/01towguide.htm

But most of all, be safe!


----------



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the assistance everyone.
Well I found out I have a 3.55 limited slip ratio on my rear axle.
I can tow 6700 lbs.

The 21RS is about 4100 lbs.
Add about 500 lbs for anything loaded.
4600 lbs.
I think I should be OK. I still have some cushion on weight.
I know I wont be bombing up hills, but it will give me a chance to work on my patience.









Well outbackers, In case anyone is intrested, I am currently working a deal for a used 2004 Keystone Outback 21RS as we speak.
I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Calicamper

Sounds like you'll be OK. Remember though that you also have to subtract all the weight in the truck too. Any additional pasengers, luggage, or additional assesories added to the truck after the factory all come off of the tow weight!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would not work from the empty weight I would use the fully loaded weight. Add 20% for a safety margin then add passengers in your truck. Now you know where you stand.

Since your fully loaded weight is 5500 for the 21rs. 20% safety brings it up to 6600 pound. Now add a couple of passengers and you are just shy of 7000. Can you tow it yes but it does not give you that warm fuzzy feeling that you would get with a little more pulling power.

Plan your routes carefully and try to stay out of the hills and you will be fine. Start climbing in the summer and you will be a sad camper.

Good luck and hopefully happy camping.


----------

